# Quincy Qt5 Compressor Delivery/install



## abrace (Mar 6, 2016)

I have been building a new shop since last summer. Got everything for the electrical done except for the welding circuits. Starting on the housewrap and vinyl siding now that the weather is better.

Ordered a new Quincy Qt5 compressor from my local authorized dealer back on December 4th. It has been a comedy of errors on their part including delivering the wrong compressor, breaking a compressor, etc etc etc. The thing FINALLY arrived last week, and I put it in place this weekend.

I tried to order the Quincy MAX package with the aftercooler, low oil shutoff, isolation pads, and magnetic starter. That is what they kept messing up. First one they delivered had no after cooler. The one they just delivered has the aftercooler, but no low oil shutoff or isolation pads.

I wanted to get it installed this weekend as it is holding up other parts of my shop buildout, so installed it anyways. Cut up some very heavy duty (3/8" thick) rubber mat for isolation pads.

My folks came up to help out so we could have a couple extra set of hands to help. First step was to bring it in on the tractor using the forks.





Then lift it up enough to get the shop crane under it. I am adjusting the crane arm here.





Now we need to try to get it off the pallet. This took us about 4 hours. Very difficult to rig because I had height limits with the crane...and I ended up being low on jack oil which I didn't discover until the end. This caused the jack to not go as high as it should have been able to.






Finally on the ground and anchored to the floor 4 hours later:





Closeup of the aftercooler from the side:




You can see it pretty well in one of the first photos up above. Pipe going into it is warm, almost too hot to touch. Pipe coming out is cool. Seems to make a big difference.

I adjusted the pressure switch for a 110PSI cut in and 140PSI cut off. No need to run it up to 175PSI, it runs more efficiently at the lower pressures I will be working at and I still get all the advantages of the 2 stage efficiency improvements.

So far it seems built well and nice, but I don't recommend the company I bought it from. Seem like a bunch of clowns.


----------



## FOMOGO (Mar 6, 2016)

Those are nice compressors. Looks like your going to have a great work space there as well. Mike


----------

